
Hall’s Law: The Nineteenth Century Prequel to Moore’s Law - joeyespo
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/03/08/halls-law-the-nineteenth-century-prequel-to-moores-law/
======
pg
Incidentally, I highly recommend reading about early industrialists. It's
useful to anyone as a corrective to the mostly political history one gets
taught in school. But I recommend it particularly to startup founders. The
first thing you notice is how much is still the same. And the lessons may be
clearer when they're seen from a distance.

~~~
dabent
Do you have any reading recommendations for that topic?

~~~
dwwoelfel
_Study in Power_ by Allan Nevins is a great biography of Rockefeller.

 _E.H. Harriman_ by George Kennan is very good. It's also available on Google
books (<http://books.google.com/books?id=4fcZAAAAYAAJ>).

If you haven't heard of Harriman, I encourage you to read about him. He is the
epitome of the the 19th century industrialist. When he's not taking over
railroads, he's out on scientific expeditions to Alaska, or squeezing shorts
on the stock market, or hunting, or boxing, or playing pranks on his overly
cocky Wall Street friends.

